# Good Luck guys!



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

I just wanted to wish everybody good luck on their finals. Try not to get too stressed out about it. Stay optimistic. Semester is almost over, hang in there!!!







oh and happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks Dima! Good luck to you too! I am halfway through mine. . .had 2 last week, and the last 2 this week. Can't wait til they are OVER!


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

Will everyone stop talking about finals please?!







I'm trying my hardest to forget about mine!







I guess I should really try studying for them huh??


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I know I am TOTALLY stressed! Starting tomorrow I have 3 finals in 24hrs! I guess I should probably be studying now! Good luck to all!


----------

